# Are there crappie at Antrim Lake?



## Mover (Apr 26, 2017)

Wanted to hit the place for crappie
Heard about lmb even trout


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Last year on trout release day I saw two FO crappie come out of there, one from the guy on my right, one from the guy on my left, meanwhile I hauled in a 5 inch sunfish....


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes there are crappie there. Done well in both north corners over the years. You literally have to hunt them. Some years though, they are mostly 8-9 inch paper thin.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Kayaks allowed on Antrim?


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I do believe it's a "No Boat" lake.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Caught small crappie there, the last time I fished it, in 1999. They stock it with rainbows, and bass abound.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

OrangeMilk said:


> I do believe it's a "No Boat" lake.


Thanks. Had no idea.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I would actually start working plasitics for large and smallmouth.


----------



## yuwen (Oct 29, 2017)

percidaeben said:


> I would actually start working plasitics for large and smallmouth.


What plastics would you use


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Ringers, senko's, ned rig...


----------

